# Blue Green Algae in Pond?



## thebige22 (Oct 26, 2007)

I seem to have some blue-green algae in my pond. It is approx. 1/2 acre pond with maximum depth of 12 ft. My neighbor has a small pasture with 4 horses that does runoff into my pond during rainstorms. I didn't notice this all year until about the last 2-3 weeks which I thought seemed odd because the water temps are much cooler now than in the summer. Does anybody have any ideas on how to remedy this? I don't know if this can be carried on blue heron's feet from Grand Lake St. Marys which is only about 20 miles away.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

First, you should probably have an expert verify the species of algae/cyanobacteria. I suspect what you are observing is not blue-green algae as it prefers warm nutrient rich water and this really isn't the time of year that it is a problem. Filamentous algae does prefer the the cooler weather and is more likely what you are seeing. 

If it is blue-green algae, nutrient reduction seems to be the best solution as chemical treatment is known to cause it to release toxins. 

If it is filamentous algae, it can be taken care of with an algaecide but water temps should be in the 50s for most products. Nutrient reduction can also aid in reducing filamentous algae.


----------

